# Made ya look?



## EloquentElixir (Nov 29, 2015)

I hate this game so much
Okay, so, right now im trying to get Kid Cat to move into my town, however....made ya look is the worst game to ever exist

Is there some kind of guide to help me win this?
I know theres one for rock paper scissors, like how they'll always choose the one that beats the last one you picked or something along those lines

So, help please? ;;​


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 29, 2015)

If there is, I haven't found it. I hate games based on luck. I'm not a lucky person.


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 29, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> If there is, I haven't found it. I hate games based on luck. I'm not a lucky person.



*sighs*
Looks like I'll just have to start over -w-​


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 29, 2015)

Made you look is terrible
Charades are the best


----------



## mintellect (Nov 29, 2015)

I guess you'll just have to keep talking to him until he offers to play something else.
Made ha look is terrible.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Nov 29, 2015)

The first time I played Made ya Look I won. Boy did I get a harsh dose of reality after that.


----------



## daynapapaya (Nov 29, 2015)

What is the game "made ya look"? I don't think I've ever had a camper request that before...I usually get whatever the charades game is.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 29, 2015)

daynapapaya said:


> What is the game "made ya look"? I don't think I've ever had a camper request that before...I usually get whatever the charades game is.



Exactly this. I've never gotten made ya look?


----------



## piske (Nov 29, 2015)

I know that you don't need to play the games to get them to eventually move-in :> although, it did take a SUPER long time. I convinced Skye to move-in after ignoring like, 15 requests to play the dumb games! I'm not sure if that depends on personality type though...! Hopefully, you can convince him soon! :>


----------



## LegallyBlondie (Nov 29, 2015)

The best way to win this game is to always pick the same direction (at least according to the laws of probability)


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 29, 2015)

Honestly I don't play any of the games not for the move in.  I just talk until they start thinking about moving in and ask to play a game to decide.  I just play it and if I lose, I just keep talking until I get a game I win and make them agree.  I don't think I've spent more than 10 minutes getting a camper to move in. But like others said, I usually get charades and have started figuring that out.  Good luck!


----------

